# Budgie hit a wall



## GandalfTheBrave (Dec 15, 2015)

My budgie went for his usual flight, and he hit a wall. He landed on his cage and shook his head. He scratched his eye a lot and when I could finally stop him, I saw the eye was half-closed and a bit swollen. He tried to scratch it some more, but I stopped him (mostly). This happened half an hour ago. I put him in his cage and I saw that he started to eat after a while, he is singing as usual, he is active and preening. His eye looks normal now. He does everything normally, but I'm worried about his eye and internal injuries.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You can rinse your budgie's eye using a sterile saline solution available at your drugstore or pharmacy.
With regard to internal injuries, you'll need to keep a close eye on your budgie and observe if there are any changes in his behavior, activity level, etc.
I'd advise keeping him quiet (meaning in his cage) for at least 24 hours to observe him. If you notice anything amiss, you will need to get him to an Avian Vet at once.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on unskilled individuals, you delay effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you
seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## GandalfTheBrave (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm just worried since I still didn't get over my last budgie's death (he was really old, but that was over a year ago. Now I'm just overprotective with Gandalf. Pictures are coming soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Deborah has given you excellent advice and I sincerely hope everything goes well with litle Gandalf  

He sounds like a lovely fellow and I can't wait to meet him! If you ever have any questions, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! 

:wave:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. I agree with Deborah, keep a close eye on him and if he starts acting abnormal get him to an avian vet. Looking forward to seeing a picture or two, when he has settled done from his accident...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What you are experiencing is perfectly normal, we all worry constantly regarding our birds for one reason or another.
Is your budgie not used to free flight time? If so perhaps you could give him some smaller and safer area to help him become more manoeuvrable. A small tent, or mosquito net that goes over a be is an excellent flight training help . Otherwise make sure your budgie is out only in a well lit room budgies do not have goon night vision, cover any windows, mirrors, and of course close doors. Good luck I am sure he will be fine.:budgie:


----------

